# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  What does it take to make it in a meet

## csky

I want to compete at 200lbs (5 lbs heavier then my current weight) 
Now my question is what kind of maxes and totals will I be facing in the 22-24 age group

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

totally depends on what meet.
compete to set PRs.
don't worry about the competition.

----------


## songdog

Like said above it all depends where you are and how popular it is there.

----------


## Clove1234

PRs always the goal. Especially when you first get started. IF you happen to be competitive when you first start, lucky you. 

I got real serious about power lifting, trained for almost two years before i am competing my first meet (this summer)

----------


## csky

> Like said above it all depends where you are and how popular it is there.


Tampa fl area 
And as of now 
350 bench 
400 squat and 400 dead lift I was thinking at 1400 total I would enjoy a meet 

Current weight is 200 but could drop 10lbs easy for a weigh in

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

> Tampa fl area 
> And as of now 
> 350 bench 
> 400 squat and 400 dead lift I was thinking at 1400 total I would enjoy a meet 
> 
> Current weight is 200 but could drop 10lbs easy for a weigh in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You should be competitive. I’m assuming it’s a raw meet? Your bench will help, your deads need to come up some but are in striking range. How tall are you?

----------


## csky

> You should be competitive. Im assuming its a raw meet? Your bench will help, your deads need to come up some but are in striking range. How tall are you?


6ft and not raw at the moment but I've only been back in the gym for 3-4 months 

My starting range was 
200 bench. 
225 squat
185 dead

After this cycle ends (low dose test cycle) I'm going raw 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

Raw refers to not using bench or squat suits to lift. Which when you do is termed “equipt.” 




> 6ft and not raw at the moment but I've only been back in the gym for 3-4 months 
> 
> My starting range was 
> 200 bench. 
> 225 squat
> 185 dead
> 
> After this cycle ends (low dose test cycle) I'm going raw 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## csky

> Raw refers to not using bench or squat suits to lift. Which when you do is termed equipt.


Oh yes entirely had a Brainfart there but I am going raw

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## c_monster70

> Tampa fl area ing
> And as of now 
> 350 bench 
> 400 squat and 400 dead lift I was thinking at 1400 total I would enjoy a meet 
> 
> Current weight is 200 but could drop 10lbs easy for a weigh in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


181, 198, and 220 are the weight classes you're closest to. The bad news is your current 1150 total nor your desired 1400 total will be "competitive" at any of those three weight classes. 

The good news is that none of that matters. When you enter a powerlifting meet you are only competing against yourself. Your only objective should be to put up the best numbers you can, and use those numbers as your baseline. Train with the intention of bettering yourself for the next time.... and every time. 

My advice for first timers is start light. Set your openers at a weight that you can do an easy double with in the gym. The weight are heavier with a room full of people watching and three people judging. You'll be nervous. 

But the bottom line is get out there and do it. No matter what total you put up I promise you'll have fun. There's nothing else like a full power meet.

----------


## MuscleScience

> 181, 198, and 220 are the weight classes you're closest to. The bad news is your current 1150 total nor your desired 1400 total will be "competitive" at any of those three weight classes. 
> 
> The good news is that none of that matters. When you enter a powerlifting meet you are only competing against yourself. Your only objective should be to put up the best numbers you can, and use those numbers as your baseline. Train with the intention of bettering yourself for the next time.... and every time. 
> 
> My advice for first timers is start light. Set your openers at a weight that you can do an easy double with in the gym. The weight are heavier with a room full of people watching and three people judging. You'll be nervous. 
> 
> But the bottom line is get out there and do it. No matter what total you put up I promise you'll have fun. There's nothing else like a full power meet.


Good post! 

Cheers.

----------


## Gallowmere

A 1400 total would qualify you for raw nationals in the 93 kg (204 lbs.) weight class in the USAPL. Unfortunately, they are a tested fed, and you would get popped pretty handily with that total at that bodyweight.

In a non-tested fed, you might be somewhat competitive at the local level, but it all just depends on who shows up. Expect plenty of local meets where its just you and maybe one or two other guys in your weight class. There will be some occasions where you feel like youre basically getting a participation trophy, because youre the only one.

As a previous poster mentioned, do it more to compete with yourself and previous bests. What you can do in the gym and what you can do under the scrutiny of judges are rarely one and the same, even for seasoned vets.

----------


## musclestack

Agree that you should open light, especially since it's your first meet. You're probably going to be nervous so pick weights for your first attempt that you know you can handle no problem. Use this first meet as a learning experience, and just go have fun. If you enjoy it, there will be plenty more events in the future where you can really see how far you can push it. I've competed in a few events (my last being a couple months ago). I, unlike most of the guys here, actually lift more in a meet than I do in the gym. I think it's a combination with being in my comfort zone and not having my nerves effect me, along with the increase in adrenaline.

If you're current total is 1,150 lbs., then you have a long way to go to reach 1,400. Just keep lifting heavy and, before you know, it you'll surpass that 1,400. It's a marathon, not a sprint. I also agree with the others in that you should focus on your own PR's rather than beating the others in your weight class. As long as you have the mind set of being better than you were yesterday, your numbers will continue to climb, and winning your division will be more like a by-product of your successful broken PR's.

Best wishes in your future competitions!

----------


## MuscleScience

> Agree that you should open light, especially since it's your first meet. You're probably going to be nervous so pick weights for your first attempt that you know you can handle no problem. Use this first meet as a learning experience, and just go have fun. If you enjoy it, there will be plenty more events in the future where you can really see how far you can push it. I've competed in a few events (my last being a couple months ago). I, unlike most of the guys here, actually lift more in a meet than I do in the gym. I think it's a combination with being in my comfort zone and not having my nerves effect me, along with the increase in adrenaline.
> 
> If you're current total is 1,150 lbs., then you have a long way to go to reach 1,400. Just keep lifting heavy and, before you know, it you'll surpass that 1,400. It's a marathon, not a sprint. I also agree with the others in that you should focus on your own PR's rather than beating the others in your weight class. As long as you have the mind set of being better than you were yesterday, your numbers will continue to climb, and winning your division will be more like a by-product of your successful broken PR's.
> 
> Best wishes in your future competitions!


I’ll echo this, my first ever meet I was so nervous that my warmup on bench felt heavy and my pecs and arms felt like they wouldn’t move. Same when it came to squats. I just wanted to do good and impress everyone with my lifts. I didn’t end up doing terrible but, my nerves held be back quite a bit. Same way when I switched to body building. My first show I couldn’t hit a pose to save my life. 

Get a couple small ones out of the way and you will find a groove in short order. As someone said above, there is no better feeling than hitting a lift at a meet. Even if it’s the lightest there, it’s just awesome. 

Shit I might try one again now, I’m all pumped up  :LOL:

----------


## Gallowmere

> Ill echo this, my first ever meet I was so nervous that my warmup on bench felt heavy and my pecs and arms felt like they wouldnt move. Same when it came to squats. I just wanted to do good and impress everyone with my lifts. I didnt end up doing terrible but, my nerves held be back quite a bit. Same way when I switched to body building. My first show I couldnt hit a pose to save my life. 
> 
> Get a couple small ones out of the way and you will find a groove in short order. As someone said above, there is no better feeling than hitting a lift at a meet. Even if its the lightest there, its just awesome. 
> 
> Shit I might try one again now, Im all pumped up


Shits making me want to do one as well.

Gotta stay focused on dat Strongman general training though.

----------


## hawk14dl

Had my first meet this weekend. Got buried on my opening squat. 

Not because it was too heavy. . Nah. I can grind out a triple. . It was nerves. My very first time lifting with 100s of people watching me, and only me. 

Came back though, shook the nerves and ended up 8/9 with a deadlift pr.

My advice, don't go to your first meet expecting to compete. I was one of the lightest squatters and dl'ers in my flight, but the atmosphere was awesome. The other guys in the flight helped drive the lifts. It's hard to explain. 

Enter the meet. Learn. ask questions. Keep in mind that nobody knows everything, and you'll continue to learn and grow

----------


## shadowdragon

Most (legit) federations should have a site where you can see the records;

USPA & IPL Records

As said above, you're first meet should just be about fun and experience, and PR's. There's lots of things different in meets than gym lifting, the atmosphere, real judges instead of your bros, pace/tempo, you could be there a few hours or all day, etc......

The only thing I'd really add that hasn't been mentioned is find a good coach/handler to help you.

----------


## Sgtrock

Hey bro. Did you do the show?
Who gives a shit if you’re competitive at your FIRST show? Sounds like you have some great starting strength. The goal is to get the most out of YOU. Ensure you have a COACH. I’ve been to WORLD SHOWS seeing lifters without a coach. What does a good coach do?
1. Ensures you only leave your chair to warmup or lift etc. HE gets you Gatorade. Your gymbag. 

2. It’s HIS responsibility to have a clipboard with every lifter in your class
attempts. Do you have any idea how many times I’ve seen people rushed by scorekeepers to turn their next attempt when the lifter BEFORE has not? What an advantage. He picks your attempts and turns them in. That’s his JOB

3. He times your warmups by staying in close touch with the scorers table. 
75% OF LIFTERS WARMUP WAY TOO EARLY AND EVEN MORE TOO HEAVY!
He loads ALL your warmups. You are not to pick up a plate! HE tells everyone when it’s your turn. Let’s say your 5th in flight 2. The director said they are going from one flight to the next. In this case. Your last warmup. Should be around when the second to the last lifter walks on the platform. Within 4 minutes flights over. Your in the wings after the FIRST lifter of your flight. After your warmup your coach should ALREADY have an area near the ramp for you to sit. Chalk. Knee wraps wrapped (4 pairs). Wrist wraps laid out. Chalk. Salts. Music. Gatorade. You sit down. He serves your knees. Now when it’s his turn you’ll do the same 

4. As for score. NO WORRIES !
If you’re coach finds you top 5 subtotal he SHOULD start playing strategy. 

You should be able to do FOUR reps with your DL opener. If it’s. Say?
Ten pounds from the highest 
opener and your pull cycle went easy he needs to decide if he should change yours up 15. THEN COACH PAYS CLOSE ATTENTION TO HIS OPENER
AND YOURS. IF YOURS IS EASIER YOUR SET. SO UP AT THE SCORERS TABLE COACH MUST ENSURE HE TURNS HIS ATTEMPT IN FIRST! ALSO KEEPING TRACK OF THE REST. IF YOU’RE SECOND KEEPS YOU IN FIRST PLACE SAME THING. ENSURE YOU TURN IN LAST. REMEMBER YOU CAN CHANGE ONLY YOUR LAST DL. ONCE. SOLETS SAY YOUR HEAVIER. YOU MUST WIN NOT TIE. SO JUST ENSURE ONCE HE TURNS IN HIS FINAL HE DOES NOT CHANGE IT!!

Bro you need to lift at 198 unless I’m missing something?

Get a good coach and all the friends you can. It’s YOUR day. Tell them. When it’s their turn you’ll do the same. 

This method has allowed me to capture more than one world title. 

USA  USA  OOHRAH 

SGT ROCK USMC RET
WABDL HOF

For the haters. There’s more than one way to win. I gave ONE in an effort to help the dude and anyone else getting ready for their first show.

----------


## rise_against

My advice would be to work on paused bench if you haven't already. I competed last year for the first time while I was still natty in a USAPL meet but neglected paused bench in training. I was benching 300 touch and go in training but paused is way harder. I think I only benched like 240 paused lmao. Was happy to hit 485 squat and 550 dl though and got second in my weight class. It was a lot of fun. Also, there is a good chance of being tested at USAPL. Probably best to find an untested meet

----------


## yosemite-gains

openpowerlifting is probably the best source to view meet results. You can look across multiple federations and by region / weight class.. really whatever you want.

----------

